# SSD OCZ Solid 3 120Gb  Asus-P5N-D



## tim631105 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Wollte heute meine SSD OCZ Solid 3  120GB in Betrieb nehmen.
Bekomme leider nur Sata II   130Mb/s  Lesen und Schreiben hin....
Das Board hat kein AHCI...
Hab ich eine möglichkeit auf 250Mb/s zu kommen ? 
Kann man da was Software-Technisch machen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn dein Board hardwareseitig kein AHCI unterstützt kannste absolut gar nix machen - ist nunmal leider so. 
Wenn die Spritleitung zu deinem Lamborghini-V12 zu dünn ist und der Motor zu wenig Sprit bekommt kannste auch in der Motorsteuerung einstellen was du willst - bringt nix.

Wundert mich zwar, dass der Performanceverlust so groß ist aber SSDs  sind nunmal nicht für andere Übertragungsstandards gebaut, da wird  intern wohl so ne Art "Notlaufprogramm" am Werk sein. Du könntest es mit einem Firmwareupdate versuchen aber ich halte auch da die Chancen für sehr gering - wozu sollten die Hersteller auf so "alten" Sachen noch versuchen Performance rauszuholen?

Aber warum um Himmels willen eine SSD kaufen wenn man kein AHCI hat?
Nicht nur dass die Performance im Keller ist, die ganzen Funktionen wie Garbage Collectuion, NCQ, TRIM und so weiter die die SSD pflegen und die schnell halten funktionieren ohne AHCI ja ebenfalls nicht - deine Benchmarkwerte werden mit der Zeit also noch ein gutes Stück weiter fallen.


----------



## tim631105 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja hätte ich das vorher gewußt  mit dem AHCI......
Die SSD ist schon wieder verpackt...geht morgen zurück....schade....


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2011)

Wie alt ist denn eigentlich das Board? Ich meine AHCI ist doch seit Jahren Standard auf allen Boards, sogar die billigen Aldi-Dinger können das schon (Laptops mal ausgeschlossen^^).


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so alt,knapp 4Jahre ..wird auf der Asus Seite immer noch angezeigt.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P5N-D
*P5N-D*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=yQYfAtkxxZMjR79G&templete=2#

*The best platform combining powerful performance with great energy efficiency*


- Intel® Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Duo / Pentium® Extreme / Pentium® D / Pentium® 4 Processors 
- NVIDIA® 750i SLI chipset 
- ASUS EPU (Energy Processing Unit)
- ASUS Precision Tweaker 2
- Support PCIe2.0 Dual x16 SLI
- ASUS Q-Shield


----------



## faibel (27. Mai 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht nur dass die Performance im Keller ist, die ganzen Funktionen wie Garbage Collectuion, NCQ, TRIM und so weiter die die SSD pflegen und die schnell halten funktionieren ohne AHCI ja ebenfalls nicht - deine Benchmarkwerte werden mit der Zeit also noch ein gutes Stück weiter fallen.


 
Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auf NCQ muss er verzichten aber selbst Trim läuft unter IDE. Garbage Collection sowieso da dies der Controller unabhängig vom OS erledigt.


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja gut aber warum bekommt man dann nur eine Geschwindikeit von 136MB/s Lesen/Schreiben..liegt das nur an dem....AHCI


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2011)

ich würd behaupten das  die werte für die ssd normal sind, find leider keinen benchmark für das teil nur für die alten revisionen etc...
nur posts das die platte zu lahm wäre und mal wieder blind den angaben des herstellers vertraut wurde als fazit und alles normal ist, das du da nochmal ~3% verlierst wegen fehlendem ahci ist halt blöd 


muss sagen ich hab bei meinen x-25m keinerlei unterschiede zwischen ahci und ide modus bemerken können den ich hätte subjectiv messen können, benchmark ging glaub ich um nichtmal 1% im schlechtesten fall nach unten (ichr9).....


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich würd behaupten das  die werte für die ssd normal sind, find leider keinen benchmark für das teil nur für die alten revisionen etc...
> nur posts das die platte zu lahm wäre und mal wieder blind den angaben des herstellers vertraut wurde als fazit und alles normal ist, das du da nochmal ~3% verlierst wegen fehlendem ahci ist halt blöd
> 
> 
> muss sagen ich hab bei meinen x-25m keinerlei unterschiede zwischen ahci und ide modus bemerken können den ich hätte subjectiv messen können, benchmark ging glaub ich um nichtmal 1% im schlechtesten fall nach unten (ichr9).....


 

Wie 136Mb Normal ???
Kumpel hat die Vertex 3 und bekommt 284Mb.......
Also ich sag mal 200-230Mb sollten schon drin sein oder.....


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2011)

auch die 120gb version, oder hat der die 240er ?


edit:
du vergleichst unterschiedliche ssd ....
vertex 3 != solid 3 ... anderer chipsatz anderes preisgefüge etc.... und neuer ist nicht gleich besser
wenn du dir nen lada kaufst mußte dich nicht umschauen wenn der polo von deinem kumpel davonzieht 

ich bleib dabei, für ne solid 3 scheint es zu passen auf den ersten blick, für die vertex 3 wäre es zu wenig


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

die 120GB hat er

Ok das mit dem LADA verstehe ich deswegen fahr ich ja kein Skoda sondern VW 
Aber das mit der SSD..hab hier ein Asus G73 Notebook mit 2mal 500GB Hybridplatte..die kommt auf 110Mb/s...
Dann soll ne 120GB SSD für 200€ nur 136MB/s packen...mmmmmhhhhhhhhh

Oder kann es sein das ich besser bei Crystal Diskmark 100MB eingestellt hätte anstatt 1000MB ?


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

faibel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auf NCQ muss er verzichten aber selbst Trim läuft unter IDE. Garbage Collection sowieso da dies der Controller unabhängig vom OS erledigt.


 
Kann es denn sein das NCQ und das AHCI so viel Speed ausmachen ?
Würde ich die SSd damit kaputt machen,da mein Mboard das nicht unterstüzt...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2011)

native command queing oder wie es heißt organisiert die zugriffe, es kann effizienter zugegriffen werden die platte geht aber nicht davon kaputt das sie an einem ide host hängt.
der punkt an einer ssd ist nicht die lesegeschwindigkeit, der punkt an der ssd ist die zugriffsgeschwindigkeit, diese wird durch ncq beschleunigt, mit benchmarks meßbar, aber physich nicht wirklich bemerkbar, die ssd hat zugrifszeiten <1ms, die hdd >11ms, daher kommt der geschw. vorteil der ssd, dadurch kommt der vorteil erst zu tragen wenn du 5 gig in einer großen datei hast (die hdds sind schnell, die ssd auch kann aber ihren vorteil nicht wirklich ausspielen) oder 5 gig in 50000 kleinen dateien (die hdds kacken ab, die ssd glänzt) so ganz platt ausgedrückt 
führ mal as ssd benchmark oder so einmal auf der hdd aus und dann auf der ssd, im vergleich der ergebnisse siehst du dann wo sie die hdd locker verbläst 
vor allem, eine ssd hat keine abfallenden schreibraten je nach position der daten in der mitte der platter oder am rande sondern kann ihre schreibrate durchgehend halten während die hdd einbrechen wenn die daten weiter ins platteninnere wandern 

edit:
je nach controler etc... sind ssd mit mehr kapazität schneller, da intern ähnlich wie nen raid 0 läuft, und er die daten auf mehr chips verteilen kann, ka ob die sandforce chipsätze so arbeiten, die marvel controler tun dies, so hat die 64 gig weniger leistung als die 128gig und die wieder weniger als die 256 gig version, siehe auch die intel ssd neuste generation oder die crucial c300


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

mmmh was mach ich jetzt..
Werd mir jetzt mal die Intel SSD 320 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA II bestellen,vielleicht hat die ja mehr Power
wie die OCZ Solid.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2011)

persönlich würd ich ne realssd c300 von crucial empfehlen, kenne aber die neue generation wie die intel die du gepostet hast oder die realssd m4 nicht nicht aus eigener erfahrung 
ansonsten mal so als algemeine lektüre wenn es dir auf geschwindigkeit ankommt etc... der highscore thread ganz interessant wegen zusammenarbeit mit chipsatz, den einzelnen modellen, auch mal im raid ....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-ranked-ssd-highscore-thread.html#post2589855


----------



## tim631105 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja genau die Crucial hatte ich auch im Auge...
Ich bestell die mal....warum hat man eigentlich auf SSD´s 3Jahre Garantie ...auf jeden Elektroschrott hat man 24Monate wenn überhaupt....aber ssd 36Monate..???


----------



## Der Faxe (28. Mai 2011)

Also die Solid 3 ist im unteren Leistungssegment angesiedelt.
Danach kommt die Agility 3 Serie, die sich an die Mittelklasse orientiert.
Und zum Schluss die Spitzenklasse mit Vertex 3/ Vertex 3 maxIO, die natürlich 
die besten Resultate verspricht.

Habe mich vor ein paar Tagen auch eines Besseren belehren lassen.
Hatte mir die Agility 3 in der 120 Gb Varianter zu kommen lassen,
und musste feststellen, dass die SSD weitaus weniger Leistung lieferte,
als vom Hersteller veranschlagt.

Wie sich das nun verhält, mit fehlenden AHCI, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Habe dort halt keine Vergleichswerte und somit keine aussagekräftigen Argumente.

Edit: Ups Sorry! habe die zweite Seite übersehen, aber ich lass das einfach mal so stehen 

 Zum Thema Garantie kann ich nur sagen, dass die hochwertigeren Bauteile meist 3 oder mehr Jahre 
Garantie geben. Es ist nicht pauschal gesagt, dass es nur SSD´s betrifft, sondern auch Grafikkarten 
oder Mainboard´s von namenhaften Herstellern. 
 
Gruß

Faxe


----------



## tim631105 (28. Mai 2011)

Ok danke @der faxe.....  
Welchen Mb/s hattest du mit der Agility 3?


Weiß jemand ob das stimmt das das AHVI nur 3% von der Leistung ausmacht?


----------



## thom_cat (28. Mai 2011)

[QUOTEhab hier ein Asus G73 Notebook mit 2mal 500GB Hybridplatte..die kommt auf 110Mb/s...
Dann soll ne 120GB SSD für 200€ nur 136MB/s packen...mmmmmhhhhhhhhh
 ][/QUOTE]

das sequentielle schreiben ist das einzige wo hdds teilweise überhaupt noch mithalten können.
bei allen anderen disziplinen sehen die aber kein land mehr.


----------



## Der Faxe (29. Mai 2011)

So Hallöchen

Ich füge mal ein Screenshot von AS SSD Benchmark ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man eben die geringen Raten der Agility 3 und Sie sind auch noch von OCZ bestätigt.
Die SSD lief absulut im Rahmen der Spezifikationen, selbst mit AHCI und SATA 3.

Deswegen denke ich, dass es normal ist, wie die Solid 3 abschneidet.
Viel mehr kann da dann auch AHCI nicht ausrichten, wenn die SSD´s eben vom Hersteller gedrosselt werden.

Gruß

Faxe


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. Mai 2011)

@ tim631105

Sollte im Bios nicht AHCI zum auswählen vorhanden sein schau mal nach einem Bios Update oder stell im Bios mal auf "Raid" . Hab mal in einer älteren Ausgabe der PCGH gelesen das es mit Raid auch funtionieren soll . 


Mfg   Markus


----------



## tim631105 (29. Mai 2011)

@All Danke erst mal für eure schnelle Hilfe....cooles Forum...Ist nicht in jedem so!

@ Gothic1806
Wirklich RAID kann ich das auch machen wenn ich am 2Sata Anschluss dann noch ne normale 3,5zoll  750GB Samsung hab...   Muss aber noch sagen das zwar in meinem Bios es keine AHCI Option gibt,aber
unter win7 hatte ich dieses Trim ( _fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 0 ) da also war angeschaltet._

@Der Faxe ok dann ist das wohl normal mit der Solid....
   bekomme morgen doch erst einmal eine INTEL Serie 320 120GB SSD...auf die Curical hätte ich 2Wochen warten müssen...
   Lt. Computerbild (obwohl ich an die net so glaube  ) soll die vergleichbar sein zur Curical...


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. Mai 2011)

Nee du kannst mit deiner SSD keinen Raidverbund mit deiner HDD machen aber bei älteren Mainboards wurde AHCI und RAID zusammengefasst und daher funtioniert es auch wenn du nur auf Raid umstellst mußt dann aber Windows neu installieren dann sollte NCQ usw laufen und auch schneller .


Mfg Markus


----------



## tim631105 (30. Mai 2011)

Wie kann ich eigentlich feststellen das NCQ läuft/verwendet wird...


----------



## schlenzie (31. Mai 2011)

Der Faxe schrieb:
			
		

> So Hallöchen
> 
> Ich füge mal ein Screenshot von AS SSD Benchmark ein.
> 
> ...



Als Anmerkung:

Meine Vertex 2 ist nur unwesentlich langsamer als die hier im Benchmark 

Da ist doch was nicht ganz ok?!?!


----------



## tim631105 (1. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt die Intel Serie 320   120Gb drin   hab jetzt 230MB lesen und 130MB Schreiben das langt mir.
Besser auf jeden fall wie die OCZ da hatte ich ja nur 136MB Lesen....
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. Januar 2012)

meine ADATA S511 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS511S3-120GM-C) auch mit p5nd liest maximal 133mb/s. hab hin und wieder freezes und werd den raid- treiber tipp mal ausprobieren. die ansprechzeiten sind trotzdem gut aber ich hoffe ich kriege sie noch was schneller. *
*


----------



## Duriel (20. Januar 2012)

Gibt es Verbesserungen *WhackShit007*?
Beim Umschalten auf den Raid-Treiber muss man Windows neuinstassieren oder kann man es weiterverwenden?


----------

